# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Google Lucid Dreaming (image heavy)

## nina

I'm actually having a bit of a dry spell lately, so I decided to search Google Images for Lucid Dreaming...wow it's been years since I googled lucid dreaming! I was surprised by the amount of beautiful imagery and find it very inspiring and wanted to share it with all of you. Please add your own images and inspirational lucid dreaming photos and artwork!  :smiley: 















http://api.ning.com/files/azuv5EIjPB.../dreamgrid.jpg





nice hypnagogic imagery!














love this artist

----------


## AbstractAsylum

Now that is some awesome surrealism.

I really like the one with the planet and the spiked rocks. It took my breath away when I first saw it. The one with the guy in the clouds is amazing and inspiring too. It's pictures like these that make you think "this is why I really want to do this".

----------


## Desert Claw

love it ALL. i don't use google images enough...

----------


## nina

> It's pictures like these that make you think "this is why I really want to do this".



Exactly! I'm really glad you enjoyed them.

I notice that when I have dry spells it becomes rather easy for me to forget how utterly amazing lucid dreaming is. Now after seeing these images I remember and am truly inspired to induce some LDs...just as soon as I get over this insomnia...lol. But hey...REM rebound if I'm lucky!  :smiley:

----------


## Desert Claw

you know, it makes me feel like taking up art again... I'm no good at it though

I feel like I have some inspiration now..

----------


## nina

> you know, it makes me feel like taking up art again... I'm no good at it though
> 
> I feel like I have some inspiration now..



lol...I said the same exact thing...I started putting together some digital artwork  :wink2:  I love being inspired

----------


## TheLight

Here are some more from my google search

















Definitely inspiring...

----------


## nina

Lovely! I love Renaissance paintings...not sure who that artist is though. The second to last one (or is that Neoclassic?). Also that first one, looks like some version of Jacob's Ladder? Beautiful.

----------


## HeavySleeper

> 



I would have to say this one is my favourite. It looks amazing, I can only imagine being in a place like this.  ::D:

----------


## MementoMori

Amazingly outstanding Nina, those pictures made me grin with anticipation and inspiration!
Very  nice!

----------


## Awakening

These images makes me wanna ld even more.  :smiley:

----------


## nina

> Amazingly outstanding Nina, those pictures made me grin with anticipation and inspiration!
> Very  nice!







> These images makes me wanna ld even more.



Yey! Let's do it!  :boogie:

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Wow these pictures are awesome. Especially liking that one showing the planet in the sky over that rocky canyon.

----------


## Seeker

Very nice!!! I am so envious of the artists!! All I can craft is a well written C++ or C# Class and nobody really cares much about those.

I try to keep some kind of "Lucid Art" as my wallpaper at work in the hopes that someone will ask me about it. To date, I've only been able to use it to bring up LD with ONE person.

The one with the naked woman lying prone with tigers, a gun, elephants, et. al. is interesting.  You have to wonder the thought processes that go on behind creating something like that...

----------


## FifthElement

great thread nina,

here's my offering: 



It's more a dream scene that reminds of my own night travels through unknown cities.

----------


## lunar6

Fabulous pics!!

----------


## lunar6

> love this artist



this one, for me, particularly captures the surreal nature of dreams

----------


## nina

This thread reminded me how much I miss my Featured Weekly Artist that I started doing over at another dreaming forum (MM)...so I'm starting it back up again after a long break! Please continue to post your own dreaming images here, and please check out that thread as well!  :smiley: 

Featured Weekly Artist: For Daily Lucid Inspiration
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=89199

Featured Weekly Artist: For Daily Lucid Inspiration - Week 1 Discussion
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=89200

----------


## cygnus

> 




i laughed SO HARD at the pomegranate -> fish -> tiger part of the food chain.

----------


## nina

> i laughed SO HARD at the pomegranate -> fish -> tiger part of the food chain.



Dali was a fascinating individual. I mean...unfortunately he was a perverted fascist...but damn...his artwork is amazing isn't it? Surrealism at its finest for sure.  :smiley:  I will definitely have to feature him one of these weeks.

----------


## AbstractAsylum

This wasn't a Google search, but this thread reminded me of this artist:

http://www.michaelwhelan.com/catalog...UMEN+6&cat_id=

His personal visions are all from his dreams. His surrealism has a quality that just makes me breathless every time I see a new picture. He did the cover for "Arise" by Sepultura (hate this band, XD). Definitely the site out, he's very good.

----------


## nina

> This wasn't a Google search, but this thread reminded me of this artist:
> 
> http://www.michaelwhelan.com/catalog...UMEN+6&cat_id=
> 
> His personal visions are all from his dreams. His surrealism has a quality that just makes me breathless every time I see a new picture. He did the cover for "Arise" by Sepultura (hate this band, XD). Definitely the site out, he's very good.



Wow...yes, very beautiful. I would love to put that artist on the list to be featured at some point.  :smiley:

----------


## jonebell

Really awesome guys. Fantastic rocking images. I really like it so much..

Thanks for posting.

----------


## slayer

Space anyone?

----------


## jarrhead

I loved the one with the planet and spiked rocks.

----------


## Chelsea

These are absolutely beautiful.

----------


## Woozie

Awesome! I logged onto DV hoping to find some motivation to jump-start my lucid dreaming again, and I stumble across this thread =) Very inspirational pictures.. 

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Geeome

> great thread nina,
> 
> here's my offering: 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more a dream scene that reminds of my own night travels through unknown cities.




I love that one. I really enjoy the lighting there, the look of the sky. It may not be the sun rising, but that is what I think of. I haven't ever had a lucid dream where I have been able to change settings, but this is probably the most inspiring thread I've seen in a while.

----------


## jarrhead

That picture you just quoted looks like a video-game graphic engine. Still, impressive!

----------


## Geeome

> That picture you just quoted looks like a video-game graphic engine. Still, impressive!



Haha, didn't even notice that when I first saw it. But now that you mention it, it does look a lot like a scene out of Counter-Strike: Source xD.

----------


## nina

> That picture you just quoted looks like a video-game graphic engine. Still, impressive!



I thought it did too! But yeah, it is still neat.  :smiley: 

Woozie...I'm glad you stumbled into this thread, hope it helps you.

----------


## jarrhead

Yeah, it's definitely a source engine, with how everything is smooth.

----------


## FifthElement

I love the last one, titled "Path of the Shapeshifter"

----------


## Flashdance

Thanks for sharing.  :smiley:

----------


## nina

Yeah that last one is amazing! Beautiful. Thanks  ::D:

----------


## sol

These are amazing, insiprational is the perfect word to describe them.  Love the gardener in the sky one.  Thanks so much for posting them Nina

----------


## Ladon

> Yeah, it's definitely a source engine, with how everything is smooth.



No, it's rendered in a 3D program  :wink2:  I looked at the source of that picture because it looks exactly like the ones I see hanging in my school. It's a blank 3D alley and the students had to texture it. What he did is the same but he added a bit extra content like those wooden planks over the windows. But it might actually be his 3D modelling work as well and our school could've used his 3D model as a base for the students to use  :wink2: 

Anyhow: Here's some of the environmental artwork I've collected over the last year that's inspirational in relation to dreaming  :wink2: 
It's less surrealistic that most images here though but I think they're beautiful  :smiley:

----------


## jarrhead

> No, it's rendered in a 3D program  I looked at the source of that picture because it looks exactly like the ones I see hanging in my school. It's a blank 3D alley and the students had to texture it. What he did is the same but he added a bit extra content like those wooden planks over the windows. But it might actually be his 3D modelling work as well and our school could've used his 3D model as a base for the students to use 
> 
> Anyhow: Here's some of the environmental artwork I've collected over the last year that's inspirational in relation to dreaming 
> It's less surrealistic that most images here though but I think they're beautiful



Is this not part of the second Prince of Persia game?

----------


## nina

Wow beautiful thank you for sharing! Those are the sort of images I love as well.  :smiley:  I really love that one artist you posted a few of his paintings (the first several), I have seen them on Deviant Art, so gorgeous. I have never seen that painting with the sailboat before...that is absolutely beautiful. I want a poster!

----------


## mrdeano

This is exactly what I want to do with my Lucid Dreams!
I would like to use them to inspire me to create art. I really need to get my ass into gear and start drawing XD

----------


## Speesh

Wow, this thread's quickly turning into all kinds of awesome. Keep em coming.

Forgot to mention another guy famous for album art: Roger Dean





He's got quite a dream-like style. He did covers for many bands over the years, most well known of which is Yes.

----------


## nina

I am a HUGE Roger Dean fan! I WILL live in one of his self sustainable bio apartments someday! I actually have a thread about him on here somewhere, regarding people living in Round vs. Square houses.  ::D:

----------


## Supernova

Ladon gives me an idea...





well only found 2 good images, but it's a contribution.

----------


## nina

Beautiful!! Do you know who the artist is?

If anyone posts pics it would be awesome if you posted the artist name too, I might end up featuring them for weekly artist.  :smiley:  Though I realize many images fall out of no where.

----------


## Awakening

*Spoiler* for _abcd_: 




~sugadaddy




Actually it's a photo. I took it from deviantart.com, which has lots of pretty pics about LD.

----------


## jarrhead

I must go there later this month!

----------


## Supernova

> Beautiful!! Do you know who the artist is?



I wish. They're both comcept art for the Prince of Persia series, the first one is for the first game (Sands of Time) and I think the second is too. I was hoping to find more, I know on the game disc for Warrior Within in the extras there's some pretty cool stuff.

Just taking a closer look back through some of the pics, this is some great stuff. Makes me want to ge back into LDing full time (I've been slacking off quite a bit lately). Guess that'll be my resolution for 2010.

This one is probably my favorite. I'll have to visit it next time I'm lucid.




> 



EDIT: Halo 3 FTW


*Spoiler* for _HUGE_: 











*Spoiler* for _also huge_:

----------


## Speesh

> I am a HUGE Roger Dean fan! I WILL live in one of his self sustainable bio apartments someday! I actually have a thread about him on here somewhere, regarding people living in Round vs. Square houses.



Whaaa? Roger Dean apartments? I did a quick search and all I could really find was this: http://www.re-nest.com/re-nest/green...lowater-088138. Looks absolutely incredible, that'd be an awesome place to live. Doubt I'll ever be able to afford something like that though, looks like something out of Dubai  :tongue2: .

----------


## dreamscaper22

just a little something i drew that you might find dreamesc

----------


## SLiCeR

Man this art inspires me to draw but every time i try i can never seem to get whats in my head on to paper  :Sad:

----------


## Supernova

> Man this art inspires me to draw but every time i try i can never seem to get whats in my head on to paper



I know how you feel.  The stuff in my head is awesome, it's just actually putting it onto paper I can't do.

----------


## RealShift

Man, if only I could draw :smiley:  I love the one with the eye over the desert for some reason.
 This all reminds me of something cL0cKradi0 posted in the artists' corner section a while ago :wink2:

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

This is why I wan't to LD. I wish I could. It would inspire me so much more. There's nothing greater than looking into your own mind's creativity. I have composed songs in dreams (non lucids) but forgotten them. I really wish I could remember them, and LD more often!

----------


## Supernova

I think this thread could use some Roger dean album art

----------


## Asthenia

image.jpgFirst image that came to mind.

----------


## EbbTide000

Nina (originally Aquanina) is a buzy Vet (animal Doctor) now

Part of Nina's Opening Post





> I'm actually having a bit of a dry spell lately, so I decided to search Google Images for Lucid Dreaming...wow it's been years since I googled lucid dreaming! I was surprised by the amount of beautiful imagery and find it very inspiring and wanted to share it with all of you. Please add your own images and inspirational lucid dreaming photos and artwork! 
> 
> Picture 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 14) -



Wow

relevart uses the first picture to invite everyone to mutual-dream with him. Look

♥

http://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dre...nvitation.html

♥

And

(0:27) point of the Adelaide Breath promo looks a bit like picture 14 in nina's Opening Post. 

♥♥♥

https://youtu.be/cOSFvVGqwb0

♥♥♥

Hey *Asthenia*

♡

Forum code:*

♡

Your avatar reminds me of this lovely rat that I used as a dream-remote-viewing target number 16 of 80. This photo was Taken on June 5, 2010

Forum code:*

Your avatar looks like a pet rat holding a tiny teddy.

My CareBear was a dream-remote-viewing target last year (hahaha)

Forum code:*

----------


## EbbTide000

Moderator's

This thread has  55 replies and 13657 views since was opened long, long ago (heeheehee)

----------


## Zoth

Moved to Artists' Corner.

----------

